# Recent find, but as yet unable to determine the brand.



## SIMON NICHOLAS TRNOVSKY (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi there and thanks for acceptance to this forum.   This is the bike in question, from some research and searching and asking the locals here is yet to be identified. I put it down to a Massey/CCM, the rear drop-outs point me in that direction, as does the fork crown and the crank set, but a few of the other details don't match up in other areas. Can I ask for a bit of feedback on it, it's a very rare thing down here in Sth. Australia . I have a set of "Kelly" 'bars waiting in the wings and the seat choice was for comfort at  this stage until I find a decent correct period one, despite being a bit small for me, It rides very well . T 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 hank you for your time.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2018)

@hoofhearted


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 24, 2018)

I was looking as some Massey pictures online, and this is 100% not a Massey


----------



## SIMON NICHOLAS TRNOVSKY (Jan 24, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> I was looking as some Massey pictures online, and this is 100% not a Massey



Thank you for the response, what sites or pages have you looked at that you could recommend ?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2018)

In the *Bicycle Restoration Tips *under Sprocket compilation PIC HEAVY
post # 4 by *sqrly:*
*

 *
* Fauber*


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2018)

Fauber


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 25, 2018)

Unfortunately Fauber was present on a huge percentage of bicycles on the market around the turn of the century and up through WW1 so that doesn't help much....

I do see a feature that is distinct and one that I have not seen elsewhere, that floating "lug" or sleeve or whatever I'm looking at about 4 inches down from the head tube on the down tube. 
Paint makes me think it is an original frame feature rather than a repair, never seen such a thing you. Anybody else?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Unfortunately Fauber was present on a huge percentage of bicycles on the market around the turn of the century and up through WW1 so that doesn't help much....
> 
> I do see a feature that is distinct and one that I have not seen elsewhere, that floating "lug" or sleeve or whatever I'm looking at about 4 inches down from the head tube on the down tube.
> Paint makes me think it is an original frame feature rather than a repair, never seen such a thing you. Anybody else?




It was not intended as being the answer to the question of what brand of bicycle it is.
But if that's your way of looking at things...
then your thinking that the paint is original doesn't help much either...

 I made reference to the crank as being Fauber and noticed that different
 brands from that time period used that component as well.
On bicycles that still maintain the original head badge or tank, there is
the possibility of being able to detect the original color of the bike underneath.
Even if it's just a small amount or trace of the paint.
Otherwise we are just guessing on the brand of bike.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 25, 2018)

2jakes said:


> It was not intended as being the answer to the question of what brand of bicycle it is.
> But if that's your way of looking at things...
> then your thinking that the paint is original doesn't help much either...
> 
> ...




Wasn't trying to be catty bud, I was just pointing out the fact to the OP.
I love posting original adverts and glad you did. 
The paint may not be original at all, it's anybody's guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Wasn't trying to be catty bud, I was just pointing out the fact to the OP.
> I love posting original adverts and glad you did.
> The paint may not be original at all, it's anybody's guess.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Never said you were trying to be catty bud, but when you point out a "fact" to the OP
adding that it was not much help of what I posted.
Why don't you look first at what you are posting?
At least I provided something. What have you contributed to help him find out what brand bicycle.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 25, 2018)

Anywho what I thought was interesting was that enlarged portion of the tubing on the downtube, pretty much all I had to say.


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 25, 2018)

SIMON NICHOLAS TRNOVSKY said:


> Thank you for the response, what sites or pages have you looked at that you could recommend ?




I simply typed "Massey bicycle" on Google images. You should find a lot of them come up.
Most had a kidney-beaned shaped sprocket. None had the Fauber sprocket.
The crank on your bike is probably a replacement, the right arm should probably join in the circle (broken) of the sprocket and not in one of the diamonds.
Any badge holes on your headtube?  The Massey badge in the pictures is distinctive.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 25, 2018)

I’m inclined to say that is definitely not original paint, too sloppy, pins are way off and the head set has black paint on it. I also think that sleeve is an old repair, otherwise what’s the point? It looks wrong.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 26, 2018)

I can say for sure it is not a Massey.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm with Jesse on the sleeve, it almost has to be original unless the sleeve is split and we can't see that. How would you ever get it on the tube? Just my two cents I guess.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 26, 2018)

If it is "sistered" over the downtube like a sleeve for an old repair it could be possible, the confusion would be why not replace the whole tube if you're going to replace part of it. Does it seem like the headtube to downtube joint has been repaired? Should be able to feel/see it unless super finely done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2018)

Wonder if that sleeve might be for a Rail Attachment that were used TOC ?


----------



## Marc and his Humphrey (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicholas, nice to meet you. I am Mark, from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. I noticed your bike, I believe it to be an early (WWI) Canadian-made Berlin, out of Berlin, Ontario. See attached image, similar tubing, similar fork and crank. Good luck.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 31, 2018)

That bike was mine till a years ago. Berlin Racycle  And it does look like the other bike. Also mine had  Fauber crank also. Kitchener was called Berlin till WW1


----------

